# Bas Rutten bar fighting tips



## Ram (Sep 14, 2006)

I found this on youtube it is a couple of clips from one of Bas Ruttens videos. It has some tips on bar fighting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8mBe0_Ha78&mode=related&search=


----------



## Ram (Sep 14, 2006)

See above


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 14, 2006)

I've seen that before, it's pretty good.  There's another one on that list with much of the same stuff.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 14, 2006)

Besides being one of my favorite fighters, they have to pick up this guy for more acting roles.

I would seriously watch every movie Bas played in! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTqxvP5H0Lk&mode=related&search=


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2006)

More of Bas acting...lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58tzDoyl43I&search=bas fight rutten mma nhb

and part 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr748-80tnw&search=bas fight rutten mma nhb


----------



## Jesse (Sep 15, 2006)

I've got that DVD, its actually pretty good stuff "Batta Boom, batta bing".

Apparently he broke acouple of his yuki's ribs performing one of the moves. He says to the camera that he has to be careful this time showing everyone. 

Good movie, I can't remember where I got it, I got it off the internet and downloaded the whole dvd. Its 3 or 4 chapters.


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 15, 2006)

Of course his "hide the hot sauce" comment was just classic :rofl:


----------



## Garth Barnard (Sep 15, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> Of course his "hide the hot sauce" comment was just classic :rofl:


 
The first time I watched that DVD I had to back it up and listen to that comment again!  I couldn't believe my ears! :lfao:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 15, 2006)

Also titled "how to wind up in jail for beginners." 

Come on..there were so many pieces of bad legal advice (apart from some good fighting advice) there I lost count.

"Two eyes for an eye" is not going to play out well in your life.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 15, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Also titled "how to wind up in jail for beginners."
> 
> Come on..there were so many pieces of bad legal advice (apart from some good fighting advice) there I lost count.
> 
> "Two eyes for an eye" is not going to play out well in your life.


On the other hand it is important to know your opponent may think in these terms, which means your playing too.
Sean


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 15, 2006)

The guy showed an example of breaking a guy to pieces for poking or pushing him. Better be able to articulate a better threat to your safety to the cops than "he poked me".


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 15, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> The guy showed an example of breaking a guy to pieces for poking or pushing him. Better be able to articulate a better threat to your safety to the cops than "he poked me".


If I poke you in the corotid artery your are not only going down but you might just end up with a blood clot in your brain; so, let the lawyers argue that one. LOL
Sean


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 15, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Also titled "how to wind up in jail for beginners."
> 
> Come on..there were so many pieces of bad legal advice (apart from some good fighting advice) there I lost count.
> 
> "Two eyes for an eye" is not going to play out well in your life.


 
Which makes it even more hilarious. :lol2: 

I certianly would recommend someone taking a seperate course for understanding legal rights and force issues. The entertainment value is so high that I forget that someone (especially a younger person) might get the wrong idea.

Paul


----------



## thetruth (Sep 16, 2006)

Ram said:


> I found this on youtube it is a couple of clips from one of Bas Ruttens videos. It has some tips on bar fighting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8mBe0_Ha78&mode=related&search=




Highly amusing.  I love the bit where he suggests repeatedly smashing the guys head into a table.  Great Stuff.  I'm not sure its purely for self defence purposes but also for those wishing to just beat the living suitcase out of someone in a bar for fun.  I too could watch Bas in a movie.  He's a funny guy

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Mcura (Sep 16, 2006)

Bas Rutten knows his audience.

The Youtube clip is essentially a Maxim article spun to it's furthest length.  Yes, it's amusing.  It's meant to be.  And to be honest, what he talks about is something that would most likely come up in conversation at the local pub.  Or at a barbeque.  Or a frat party.  And yes, if you'd actually tried this in a drunken stupor at said pub or party, you'd be carted away by the cops.  Most likely, that will not happen.

But in the back of your mind, you'd have one or two nuggets you gleaned from this clip or dvd, and you'd be thinking about it in the next self-defence course, or mat time.  "You know, if I just do *this* ..."


----------



## MJS (Sep 16, 2006)

Good stuff in the clip, but as it was already said, some of the stuff seemed a bit over the top.  If you're going to smash someones head into the end of the booth, you better make sure you were justified in doing it.

Mike


----------

